

Amazon is staffing up for its $600 million cloud for spooks - ferdo
http://qz.com/95994/amazon-is-staffing-up-for-its-600-million-cloud-for-spooks/

======
dfc
_One thing that’s mysterious, and possibly telling, about Amazon’s job
announcement for a “Systems Engineer—Government Cleared” is that the location
of this job—Herndon, Virginia—may or may not coincide with the location of the
CIA’s own cloud computing centers._

This is not mysterious or surprising. Herndon, VA is full of entities doing
TS/SCI work. It would be mysterious and surprising if the job announcement was
in Kohler, Wisconsin.

------
hkmurakami
Discussion from 3 months ago when the news first broke.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5403733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5403733)

"Amazon and CIA ink cloud deal"

------
ck2
Hopefully half-billion taxpayer funding to Amazon will bring down consumer
prices even further elsewhere in their network.

It's all "fun and games" until that network is hacked and info on half of the
United States is copied to a foreign country or a foreign mafia.

------
taternuts
I know the area, and their used to be a building that was pretty much known to
be some kind of CIA building. They made it 'fit in' by covering the building
with fake windows, although I did see them doing some renovations on it so I'm
not sure if that's still the case.

~~~
stevehawk
All black one? now an all white one? didn't belong to them.

~~~
taternuts
I don't know if it had a color, really, as the whole building was covered in
fake windows so there wasn't much color showing. It could be all white now,
I'd have to look next time I go by.

~~~
stevehawk
I assume you're talking about the building that was at the SE corner of 7100
and 286, off Sunrise.

------
xauronx
Where I come from "spooks" has two meanings, and neither makes sense here as
far as I can tell.

~~~
_delirium
It can be a slang term for "spies", and sometimes by extension, anyone who
works for a secretive government organization like the CIA or NSA.

~~~
caw
Yes. There's even a TV show named "Spooks", though they renamed it for the
US/Canadian audience.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0160904](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0160904)

------
tropicalmug
Why does Quartz allow for their menu bar to resize for any window size but
prevent the article pane from doing the same thing? I get large grey space on
the right side of any story that I read on a large-enough monitor.

~~~
wtvanhest
Honestly, their UI is so terrible I have decided not to even click on any more
of their links. Its like they designed it to be user unfriendly.

~~~
sneak
I'm glad it's not just me.

I read a proposal today for bp;dr (behind paywall, didn't read). Can we have
an acronym for "fucked up zoom on my ipad"/"doesnt even render with ghostery
enabled"/"stupid marketing modals render it unviewable"/etc?

~~~
mcovey
ui;dr

Unusable interface, didn't read. It's also fairly self explanatory!

